# CROCODILE HUNTER



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

ANYBODY SEE HIM ON CNN HOLDING HIS BABY WITHIN REACH OF THAT CROCK. SOMEBODY'S GONNA CATCH SOME HEAT


----------



## Nate (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah man, what an idiot!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

ITS CRAZY


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 2, 2004)

No, but the croc hunter knows wtf he's doing. I love watching that guy.


----------



## Nate (Jan 2, 2004)

i saw his ass get bit by a snake once, he just laughed :blink:


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

I BET THE BABY WOULDNT HAVE BEEN LAUGHING IF IT HAD GOT BITTEN BY THE CROC THO


----------



## Chimp (Jan 2, 2004)

The guy is entertaining to watch, he's definitely not all there.

I wonder how many times the guy has been bitten since he started his show. They should have a highlight episode of the greatest animal bites on the croc hunter.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

KRIIIIKEEEE!  that mofo is hilarious. i dunno bout the baby thing though.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

HE'S GONNA CATCH SOME HELL


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

it is like when michael jackson held his kid over the balcony.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

I HATE THAT GUY MJ THAT IS


----------

